# manuals



## boxco49 (Jan 13, 2012)

*manuals I'm tired of trying to figure what I need!*

I have seen all types of Kubota manuals, from repair manuals to shop manuals, and have no idea what to get. All I want to do is fix my tractor. I like pictures with words. HELP?


----------



## boxco49 (Jan 13, 2012)

I have seen all types of Kubota manuals, from repair manuals to shop manuals, and have no idea what to get. All I want to do is fix my tractor. I like pictures with words. HELP?


----------



## bosshogg (Aug 6, 2012)

I believe the operators manual covers most of the general maintenance although I am still waiting for mine.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Kinda strange the dealer didn't have manual when you pick up or deliver Kubota..Kubota stress read tractor safey before turning the key..covering there butt one could say.


----------



## bosshogg (Aug 6, 2012)

Thomas said:


> Kinda strange the dealer didn't have manual when you pick up or deliver Kubota..Kubota stress read tractor safey before turning the key..covering there butt one could say.


I purchased a used Kubota from a dealer...the prior owner never turned in the manual...or changed oil...or changed hydraulic fluid...etc. The dealer said he would get me a manual for it free of charge...waiting...


----------



## bosshogg (Aug 6, 2012)

bosshogg said:


> I purchased a used Kubota from a dealer...the prior owner never turned in the manual...or changed oil...or changed hydraulic fluid...etc. The dealer said he would get me a manual for it free of charge...waiting...


The manual arrived as promised and has proven itself very helpful.


----------

